# Miscellaneous > General Database Discussions >  You cannot use KILL to kill your own process.  Why?

## Larry

I&#39;m trying to kill a bunch of processes in SQL 6.5 and I can&#39;t.  I&#39;m running the only machine with SQL tools installed on it (the server) and it won&#39;t let me kill them.  I try the GUI screens and the Kill statement in ISQL_w.  Is there any way around this?

I&#39;ve stopped the SQL Server and rebooted the NT Server.  Is there anyway I can get rid of these processes. They are locking some tables and keeping me from inserting data within my code.  Very frustrating.

Thanks

----------


## Kenneth Wilhelmsson

Check out article Q171224 - INF: Understanding How the Transact-SQL KILL Command Works

http://support.microsoft.com/support/kb/articles/q171/2/24.asp 

/Kenneth

------------
Larry at 3/24/99 1:50:35 PM

I&#39;m trying to kill a bunch of processes in SQL 6.5 and I can&#39;t.  I&#39;m running the only machine with SQL tools installed on it (the server) and it won&#39;t let me kill them.  I try the GUI screens and the Kill statement in ISQL_w.  Is there any way around this?

I&#39;ve stopped the SQL Server and rebooted the NT Server.  Is there anyway I can get rid of these processes. They are locking some tables and keeping me from inserting data within my code.  Very frustrating.

Thanks

----------


## Larry

I&#39;ve tried everything.

There are still a bunch of INSERT processes running on my master database and a bunch of object locks on my system tables.  (eg tempdb.dbo.sysobjects,
tempdb.dbo.sysindexes, tempdb.dbo.syscolumns, tempdb.dbo.#info,
master.dbo.spt_values).  
Also Extent Lock - Exclusive for 3 identical items
that say:  sa.master.dbo/INSERT/ServerName (MS SQLEW)   
(when I click detail it says dbcc inputbuffer(13)).

I tried to Kill it with the GUI interface, I tried the Kill command in
T-SQL, I bounced the SQL Server, the NT Server, and every machine connected
to my SQL Server.  These processes will not die and it is preventing me
from running the code where the problem started.  

Any ideas, this is very frustrating.

Thanks


------------
Larry at 3/24/99 1:50:35 PM

I&#39;m trying to kill a bunch of processes in SQL 6.5 and I can&#39;t.  I&#39;m running the only machine with SQL tools installed on it (the server) and it won&#39;t let me kill them.  I try the GUI screens and the Kill statement in ISQL_w.  Is there any way around this?

I&#39;ve stopped the SQL Server and rebooted the NT Server.  Is there anyway I can get rid of these processes. They are locking some tables and keeping me from inserting data within my code.  Very frustrating.

Thanks

----------

